# GTO Fender Emblems- Holes Underneath?



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Does anyone know if the GTO Logo emblems on the fenders has ^$%#[email protected]# locating holes underneath it like the Pontiac wedge on the trunklid, or is it strictly held on w/ adhesive?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Does anyone know if the GTO Logo emblems on the fenders has ^$%#[email protected]# locating holes underneath it like the Pontiac wedge on the trunklid, or is it strictly held on w/ adhesive?


It has a HUGE hole behind it where the Monaro's light goes....... :cheers


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

GTODEALER said:


> It has a HUGE hole behind it where the Monaro's light goes....... :cheers


Ah...thanks! :cheers 

Saved me a slew of hassle, you did!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Ah...thanks! :cheers
> 
> Saved me a slew of hassle, you did!


N/P........ :cheers


----------



## appletonrc (May 4, 2005)

So has anyone put the side marker lights on a GTO? I think they would look cool.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

I'm considering it...


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

To me, it kind of ruins the clean body lines.....IMO....


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

I wanted to stick these on...bidding on them on Ebay Australia...










But I don't think they're big enough to cover the hole.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Groucho said:


> I wanted to stick these on...bidding on them on Ebay Australia...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get the measurements on them!!! We have a spare fender off of a wrecked goat in the body shop!!! I want those as well, how much? :cheers


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

GTODEALER said:


> Get the measurements on them!!! We have a spare fender off of a wrecked goat in the body shop!!! I want those as well, how much? :cheers



Excellent! I just sent the seller an email...will advise. Thanks!

I'm bidding on them now...dunno how much they'll go up to. I have a limit. :cool


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Excellent! I just sent the seller an email...will advise. Thanks!
> 
> I'm bidding on them now...dunno how much they'll go up to. I have a limit. :cool


Keep me posted! :cheers


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

OK, Got it:



> HOLDEN "5.7 HIGH OUTPUT V8" FENDER BADGE X 2Approx. 12cm x 1.3cm.


That's ~4-3/4" x 1/2" in Merrikan.

Will it cover the hole?


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

i think you are getting a little ricey now. i bet the lights from a saab would fill the hole perfectly.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Tom said:


> i think you are getting a little ricey now. i bet the lights from a saab would fill the hole perfectly.


Swedish rice?


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

Groucho said:


> Swedish rice?


yummy.

i dont know why the lights are required there but not here and vice versa.

if i turn my porsche off and leave the signal lever in other than the middle position one tail light stays on. i know why they do that over there, and think a light in the middle of the car to illuminate the bulls eye for phone taliking suv drivers would be nice before they t bone us.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Groucho said:


> OK, Got it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Give me just a second, I'm swamped.....


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

GTODEALER said:


> Give me just a second, I'm swamped.....


----------



## appletonrc (May 4, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Swedish rice?


I think the marker lights would give it a euro look. If you bolted a wing on to the hole or put a V-tech emblem on it, then definite rice


----------



## Tuxedo Mask (Sep 13, 2004)

Why don't you just put a rocket engine in so you can fly?


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

Tuxedo Mask said:


> Why don't you just put a rocket engine in so you can fly?


Mine already has a rocket engine in it!


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Tuxedo Mask said:


> Why don't you just put a rocket engine in so you can fly?


Can't carry enough oxidizer in the trunk.

Duh.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Can't carry enough oxidizer in the trunk.
> 
> Duh.


 :lol:


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Wanna here some b.s. ......... a technician decided to take it home with him (damn you Kenny a.k.a. 04gtolover), anyway, I'll go over to his house this weekend and measure it! :cheers


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

GTODEALER said:


> Wanna here some b.s. ......... a technician decided to take it home with him (damn you Kenny a.k.a. 04gtolover), anyway, I'll go over to his house this weekend and measure it! :cheers


Maybe you can call him...  

I won the emblems (US$21.00!), so it would be very nice to know!

Thanks!!!


----------

